# Dunham gun sale



## Elk Guide (Dec 19, 2000)

Does any one know any thing about the gazelle over and under shotgun or the pump shotgun that dunhams has on sale this week........299 for the over/under and 99.99 for the pump i thinks this is chinese but i am not sure on the maker of the over/under any ideas if they are worth the money......thanks


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

If it's this one, it's made in Turkey.

List price is around $550.00

Gazelle Model SPA300 12 Ga. Over and Under Shotgun 
SG1036


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

Try this:

http://www.centuryarms.com/store/index.html?target=p_680.html&lang=en-us

http://www.auctionarms.com/search/displayitem.cfm?ItemNum=3892401


----------



## Rico (Mar 15, 2001)

Elk guide is that the one 4-sale at dunhams?
That does not look to bad for 3bills.


----------



## Ricciardelli (Mar 26, 2000)

They are not what I would consider "quality" pieces...


----------



## keith miller (Oct 3, 2001)

the over/under at dunhams is a pretty decent gun for the money.
a friend on mine got one last summer for skeet shooting.
he improved dramatically after using it.
it does have changable chokes too.
in my opinion it is a pretty good gun for 300 bucks
i too looked into the 99dollar 12 ga,
however, the pump isnt the smoothest.
it may be a lead shot only gun also, but im not sure of that.
i chose to pass on that one.
i'll hold out for a good semi-auto at a later date.

good luck


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Because Dunham's chooses to follow it's own rules concerning gun sales, I'll not buy another item there, no matter what the price.


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

> _Originally posted by PrtyMolusk _
> *Howdy-
> 
> Because Dunham's chooses to follow it's own rules concerning gun sales, I'll not buy another item there, no matter what the price.  *


Huh? I'm just curious. I picked up my son's 870 Youth model through Dunhams and not only did they let me put in layaway, but they met Sports Authority's price and it was cheaper than anyplace in town - $219. Not only that, but when things got tight, they extended the layaway w/o a problem. I'll agree that not every ad I see has the lowest prices in town, but I haven't found anything to complain about.


----------



## Elk Guide (Dec 19, 2000)

Hi.......Yeah thats the gun i saw that was on ad.....it felt good and looked good but the box was plain no picture on it......i want it for turkey hunting and bird hunting it does come with 5 chokes ...So whats the vote is it worth the money or not....


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy, Ron L-

Dunham's has a policy contrary to law.

The law says that if, after so many days (14?) a background check does not turn up any negatives, the sale may be consumated.

Dunham policy is "No all-clear? No sale!"

The worst part of it is they don't tell you this up front. I waited for four weeks, being told each time I asked that "We're still waiting for an answer....."

I finally got hold of the assistant manager, who told me of the policy. It seems that my name, or perhaps SS#, was too close to one with problems, so I was kinda 'on hold' until some bureaucrat with enough time could look into it further. Wonder how long THAT would have taken.....?

Anyway, thanks to this understanding Assistant manager, I was able to get a complete refund. This is NOT standard procedure! They usually try to keep your money, insisting you purchase other merchandise from them.

I'd rather spend a little more, and do business with smaller stores which follow the letter of the law, not make up their own restrictive rules.....


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

PrtyMolusk, I had heard the same thing about WalMart. I had no Idea Dunhams followed suit. Thanks for the warning. You are probably right about the name or SSN. My last name is not a common one and it may have helped me get in and out of Dunhams on my lunch hour when I bought my Marlin .22 there. As a mater of fact, I believe it was the same store Ron L bought the 870 he mentioned. (Livonia Store). 
Sorry you had a bad experience. If I'm not mistaken,72 hours is the longest you should wait for an answer. After that the store can sell you the firearm or not. I believe it's up to their discretion. If the store can not give an answer after 72 hours or refuses to sell to you based on the stores policy, I'd take my business elsewhere too. Waiting a month showed tremendous patience on your part. The longest I've had to wait was a couple days and that just about killed me 

Rupe


----------



## trevally (Mar 12, 2001)

Although I have purchased several firearms from Dunham's, Wal-Mart and K-Mart in the past, I will never do so again .When the big boys have put the small and part-time gun dealers out of business, we will be at their mercy. The prices of the big stores may be lower in the short run, but long-term, is it really worth the cost? 
Also, I'd be surprised if those $300.00 O/Us are still functioning a year from now, if the get much use. Just my two cents.


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm with Les,,,, about a month ago I went in to buy a 7.62x54... The guy ran all my stuff, and before I got home, he called to tell me I was denied..... This was after I went in and was waiting for 4 weeks for an approval on the same gun.....

Come to find out, on both occasions, the DUMB store manager had a brief moment of dyslexia on both of my "call in's" to the feds. The dumb A$$ told them my birth year was 1956 instead of 1965!!!!

I was crappin my drawers as to why I was being denied!!!!! I went in and confronted him, and all he could say was, "Do ya want me to run it again?" Gave him a few choice words for my answer, and left!!!!! Will never go back again!!!


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

I will not shop at Dunham's again, but not for the reasons mentioned here so far. My sister-in-law got me a gift certificate there back in 1997, and the fool who wrote it out had terrible chicken scratching. Well, when I went to cash it in, they said they wouldn't honor it because it was from 1994. I told them that it wasn't a "4", it was a "7" , but they continued to refuse to accept it. I took it to another Dunham's, and they started to give me the same crap, but after some choice words they decided to honor it.
I agree with Trevally. Most of the guns you find in the discount stores are just that.....discount. Nothing wrong with some of the models (Remington 870, for example), but you will get a better selection and KNOWLEDGEABLE service at a full time gun shop. These people have families and need to eat as well, and I just assume give them a few extra dollars and support them rather than to some corporation where the CEO will embezzel it. I have heard so much disinformation at Kmart, ect, that it sometimes scares the crap out of me. One time I saw some kid clerk who was probably in ladies undies the day before try and tell a guy that 7mm Mauser was the same thing as 7mm magnum. I stepped in and told him the facts, and the guy went eslewhere. Just my two cents, after taxes.


----------



## Dawg (Jan 17, 2003)

The mark-up on new firearms is right next to nothing because of mass retailers having driven down the price to get people in the door. That being said you can generally find the same guns at smaller stores fairly close to the same price. In return you get service before and after the sale while promoting the men and women who contribute to local guide reports and make it possible to purchase ammo/tackle without emptying the gas tank. I have seen several of these establishments disappear and even more struggle so I support them whenever I can.


----------



## Elk Guide (Dec 19, 2000)

Thanks guys for all your responses ,i was looking to find out what you guys thought of the guns and i all ready knew they were junk just wanted your opinon.....I have many years experience as a gun rep and salesman but with the flood of guns comeing into our country i was looking for info i didnt' have and i knew i could count on you guys.....I will admit i wasn't aware of dunhams policy though ....you dont have to pay for a gun to have them run a nics check......I worked at Jays in the gun department and thats the way we did it no pay until the gun is appoved.....you can't sell a gun unless they pass the nics so technicly they may be breaking the law taking your money before it passes...just a thought ....maybe ray could help us out here on this......i will cal Jeff Poet at Jays and find out his opinon on this also.......thanks again


----------



## Rico (Mar 15, 2001)

Glad to hear your not getting it, I went out to dunhams yesturday to check it out. First impressions=POS the whole gun looked as if plastic. I had to force myself to get a clean sight picture.


----------



## slammer00 (Mar 7, 2002)

Elk Guide I work at the Saginaw Dunham's. Dont think about that pump for 99.99. Nothing special. Poor bead on the barrel and it ejects out the bottom. Already had a few come back broke. The Gazell O/U is and ok gun. You pay what you get for. I would recommend it for someones first O/U to get use to them, but if they want to get fancy with it, i woulndnt recommend it.


----------

